# My maybe puppy



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw!!! I'm so excited !! And happy for you !  If you want a white poodle , I would try and go with a really light cream just so u are not disappointed if he doesn't lighten enough, but if you don't really care about color this little guy is a cutie! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Your maybe mini is adorable. Minis are easy to housetrain. One of the easiest puppies I ever trained was an apricot mini. I got Jacques in early August, and we dashed out the door whenever it appeared he needed to go. I put him down on the grass, he scampered a few feet away, squatted, and ran back to me.

When I went back to my full time teaching job in September, I gated him off in my kitchen with plenty of newspaper that I was sure he would need. He was only about 12 weeks old by then, but all he used the newspaper for was redecorating. He had fun pulling it all around the kitchen. He had very few puppy accidents, and no adult accidents until he was about 15 and old age had set in.

Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

There are three creams, two are males. One looks a little lighter then the other, but they are cream. Bonnie (who turned light apricot) was darker than any of them. I need to put priorities in place, though. To me personality is #1, looks #2. Well, health is really #1, but these puppies should be healthy.  I don't really want another black dog, but the black boy is awfully sweet, too. I wonder which one will be mine?

I am trying to think of names. Right now we are leaning towards Tango, but it seems a little bit of a mouthful compared to Jazzy and Bonnie. Any name ideas for us? A musical or dance name would be nice. The litter theme is butterflies, but that is for the registered names. His regular name is whatever we want.

poodlelvr, I hope our turns out to be that easy!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My favorites are!!!!

Coda 
Dorian
Riff

Then there are some others:

Lark
Tempo
Dylan
Aika
Harper
Jaron


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a soft spot for blacks (other than trying to get good pictures of them, but you have that down). Really any color would be fun right? 

I pee-pad trained my toy boy, but he would really rather go outside. Now he will wait to go out, but if I tell him to use the pad he will. There have been times when he has tried to tell me he needs to go out but I'm not paying attention so he'll use the pee-pad. I'm trying to train him to use bells instead of staring at me. The pee-pad training was more for my convenience than his -- and is useful when it is snowing and cold outside. He doesn't care - but I do.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

CUTE BABY~

I was worried about it too, but having little 7lb Cairo with the standards hasn't been an issue at all.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Whichever you choose they are all adorable!

We had some horses at our barn with musical names:

Tempo, Rhythm, Jazz (got that) Lyric, Salsa, Forte but I think Tango is really really cute!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, thanks for the great name ideas! Love many of them.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh what a great time you'll have picking that new pup! You know you will end up with the right pup! You can just 'feel it' when the right one is in your arms......
As far as a largedog/small dog compatability...not a problem! Molly's favorite playmates are a 90lb yellow lab and a 60 lb golden since she was a tiny pup!(my son's dogs) They seem to know and realize that they need to play less boisterously with her! I also had no difficulty potty training her........

Now, names hahaha....got a whole lot of boys names I obviously didn't get to use!LOL!
Hudson
Farley
Rigby
Mackey
Harlow
Shelby
Harper
Toby
Truman
Deacon
Darby
Levi
Kody
Wally
Winston
Parker
Haven
:five: But I think TANGO is a GREAT name!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

You must be super excited. Whichever one you choose, he will be cute as a button, I'm sure. I was worry too about size when I realized Charlie is twice bigger than Edison. But now I worry Edison will be the one hurting Charlie. The little one is the boss here in the play pen.

Musical name? Makes me think of the following: Aria, Piper, Whistler, Echo, Allegra, Lyric, Reed, Axel, Ringo, Retro, Classic, Reggae, Boogie Woogie, and here is a link with a large selection of names: Thousands of MUSICAL NAMES and DANCE NAMES for your dog, horse, cat, pet or child from Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia -

Keep us posted!!! Congrats on getting a new puppy!!!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, I am so excited for you! Keep us posted as you go through the process!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh this is so exciting! I think Matisse is technically (or genetically) a cream. But he's very white, all except the edges of his ears, which the breeder said will lighten up. Yeah, go with personality over the color.

I love musical terms for names. See what personality you wind up with and match the musical name (if that's what you use) to the way the pup is. I named my Doberman Lyric...like that for a name.

Thousands of MUSICAL NAMES and DANCE NAMES for your dog, horse, cat, pet or child from Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia -

Anyway, I can't wait to see what you decide and I bet you can't wait either. lol. Very exciting!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I didn't know you were getting another PUPPY! AH!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jazz turned 18 mo old a couple weeks ago, Bonnie turns 3 soon. It seemed a good time. Three is my limit, though. I have to pick carefully! I thought a small dog might be easier to walk with the other two, but didn't want to go as small as a toy. 

I think it is going to make a very cute picture with a black standard, a light apricot small standard and a cream/white mini!  Oh, we could get Chili (my siste in laws poodle) in the picture for a large mini and make it four!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Outwest, my mom's mini is on the small side and he is fully housebroken. Go for it. Lily has always played very nicely with Wolfie and he clearly really likes playing and hanging out with her. Peeves is a little overwhelming to him. We never leave them unsupervised. Even with Lily I always keep an eye, or at least an ear, on things.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Outwest!! I saw this on flickr.com and I immediately thought of you and your babies and your future baby!!!!!!!!
Look!!!! Doesn't it look just like Jazz and Bonnie ? (In a different haircut  )









And then the future baby? 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

You will probably find your mini is in charge! My tiny Tia rules Billy! She nicks bones off him and just because she is small doesn't shop her sticking up for herself! My toy Toby lived with 2 standards during his life and he was 100% top dog!
When I brought Tia home she was really small at 8 weeks,and I had a puppy pen where she could sleep safely. I was also careful letting them play together outside as Billy could be a bit rough.only being 9 months old himself at the time.
The loveliest part was watching them playing in the house though,Billy used to lay on the floor and Tia jumped about all over him,hanging off his ears! 
I hope you get your little boy,the photos are gorgeous! Good luck!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Outwest, I've been trying to think of a musical name for my next spoo, to match Jazz's name, when (my husband says "if"...) we get him. I'm leaning toward Riff. ("Scat" just didn't make the cut.)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Joelly said:


> You must be super excited. Whichever one you choose, he will be cute as a button, I'm sure. I was worry too about size when I realized Charlie is twice bigger than Edison. But now I worry Edison will be the one hurting Charlie. The little one is the boss here in the play pen.
> 
> Musical name? Makes me think of the following: Aria, Piper, Whistler, Echo, Allegra, Lyric, Reed, Axel, Ringo, Retro, Classic, Reggae, Boogie Woogie, and here is a link with a large selection of names: Thousands of MUSICAL NAMES and DANCE NAMES for your dog, horse, cat, pet or child from Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia -
> 
> Keep us posted!!! Congrats on getting a new puppy!!!


OMG Jolley! I must be blind. I totally didn't notice the link you put up, then I put the same one up it looks like. Uggggg. Oh well, great minds think alike.
:alberteinstein:

I think Cadence would be a pretty sounding name. But look over the list.

Those puppies are adorable. I bet you're just over the top excited. hehehehe...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so excited for you and will enjoy watching the choosing process! I wish you luck and cannot wait to watch your baby grow up.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Adorable! How exciting!


I think Jive might be a fun name. Sort of close to Jazz, but fits your theme!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

If tiny little Atticus can be fully house broken (he learned VERY fast) I don't think it'd be a problem with a mini 

And size wise, Atticus lives at home with my 65 lb golden retriever and plays in the back yard with my sisters extremely tall Wheaton terrier since he was a 1lb pup and he has always been fine. They learn quickly to avoid getting in the way of the bigger guys & your feet.

Names:
Calypso (Cal for short)
Charleston (Charlie or Charles for short)
Chula
Harlem (Harley for short)
Java
Limbo
Reggae (Reggie for short)
Robo


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I sort of lost tract..Outwest. Did Jazzy finish his championship? Or are you taking a break? Congrats on the mini!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations!!!

That is going to be one happy puppy - lucky liitle guy. 

I am partial to the name Tango as I have a Tango here (he's my house pig, but he thinks he's a poodle since that's what he grew up and lives/plays with. lol)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Here is maybe puppy.  I wish I had a better picture, but I can still look at his sweet face. There are two other males (a darker cream and a black), but for some reason I like this one in the pictures. His skin is so dark! They are 5 weeks old, almost 6. I get him after the new year, probably around Jan 11th.



Ms Stella said:


> I sort of lost tract..Outwest. Did Jazzy finish his championship? Or are you taking a break? Congrats on the mini!!


Jazz has 9 points. He need major to finish.  He has only been in a couple shows that had majors available (on a cross over at that!) and he wasn't competitive with the hair. He has only been shown sparingly because of his age-just turned 18 months. Here is two weekends ago in his first open class (not the best picture of him, but I like the xmas scenery). I have been really happy how he's done particularly since we didn't start showing him until he was 11 months old:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Jazz looks gorgeous! And the new puppy is a doll! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Cute, adorable Misha is one reason I thought I might try a little dog - but a toy scared me with all the hubbub and activity with the standards. I thought a mini would be less breakable. LOL Misha is sooooooo cute! 

I am really proud of Jazzy competing against top handlers that show up every time. I am so glad I chose Charlene. She is a doll and allows me to keep Jazzy home and bring him right before the shows.  I love that I can show my guy and he can be a pet, too.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, I want a standard some day because of Jazz. He is so regal! And Misha is cute, has become quite the velcro poodle.

I totally understand the wanting a bit bigger. My chihuahuas weigh under 8 pounds and I am scared they might hurt her on accident, but she is tough! 

I think your mini will handle those standards just fine! I've never met Bonnie but Jazz is so respectful. I just love that boy!


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

You shouldn't have any trouble with size difference. I take my toy to the park when the standard poodles are there (over a dozen) and he has no problem running with them and getting out of the way when necessary. The only problem he has is when a young pup gets in his face and is too rowdy with him, but he lets them know right away that is not okay with him, haha. Your maybe puppy is very cute. Will be fun seeing which one you get and then watching him grow. Congratulations on getting a new baby!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

So have you given up on Bonnie having a litter? I was excited to see all the Pros & Coins, Boniie matched up with the right male would have nice pups.
Jazzy, big congrats on the AKC show scene. I am though saddened by your comment about Jazzy not being competitive due to his "hair". When did it all become about the "hair" & not the structure & movement. Shame on the Judges, handlers & breeders that promote this nonsense. Thankfully the UKC has brains & sense.
Has the breeder done the personality tests on the litter to see which ones would be the best fit. I guess a little young if just turning 6 wks old. can't wait to see which one it will be.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

So have you given up on Bonnie having a litter? I was excited to see all the Pros & Coins, Boniie matched up with the right male would have nice pups.
Jazzy, big congrats on the AKC show scene. I am though saddened by your comment about Jazzy not being competitive due to his "hair". When did it all become about the "hair" & not the structure & movement. Shame on the Judges, handlers & breeders that promote this nonsense. Thankfully the UKC has brains & sense.
Has the breeder done the personality tests on the litter to see which ones would be the best fit. I guess a little young if just turning 6 wks old. can't wait to see which one it will be.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! That puppy is pretty!! And Jazz is breathtaking! Wow, what a gorgeous family you have!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

3dogs said:


> So have you given up on Bonnie having a litter? I was excited to see all the Pros & Coins, Boniie matched up with the right male would have nice pups.
> Jazzy, big congrats on the AKC show scene. I am though saddened by your comment about Jazzy not being competitive due to his "hair". When did it all become about the "hair" & not the structure & movement. Shame on the Judges, handlers & breeders that promote this nonsense. Thankfully the UKC has brains & sense.
> Has the breeder done the personality tests on the litter to see which ones would be the best fit. I guess a little young if just turning 6 wks old. can't wait to see which one it will be.


No puppies for Bonnie. I decided I was not in a position to have puppies. 

TOTALLY agree with the UKC comments. AKC is fun, but I have seen unsound dogs that can't do the down and back straight to save their lives, but with loads of proper coat, win. Some judges only look at the side picture and those dogs often have a pretty side picture. I just shake my head. Yes, coat is important, but structure should be more important. I can not wait until I show Jazzy UKC myself. He is a moderate, balanced boy. His neck is so long and his back so flat I know he is going to look fabulous cut down (I get to see him wet). He'll finish, but he might be closer to two before he does, although his coat is getting competitive now.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

BorderKelpie said:


> Oh! That puppy is pretty!! And Jazz is breathtaking! Wow, what a gorgeous family you have!


Thank you! My new puppy has a GrCh sire, a select dog at PCA even! I am hoping to be able to show my puppy, too.  I think Jazz is beautiful, but I am biased. He isn't as long in the rear as many, but he is very athletic and does have angulation plus he is a sweet, sweet guy.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think Jazz is stunning and of course, Bonnie is one of my all time favorite dogs. 

Now, I get to have fun watching your little guy grow up into the amazing dog he will be. 

<3


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is my all time fav, too. I should take a video of her doing all her tricks. She rides a skateboard now. LOL She's a kick. I never had a dog as easy to train as she is.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

His pigment really is outstanding!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Cute baby!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

